# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  خطا در فراخواني وب سرويس نوشته شده بوسيله WCF به روش SOAP - WSDL

## Touska

با سلام

من سرويسي رو در اينترنت از طريق WSDl اميپورت كردم ، ولي بعد از اجراش

با خطاي زير مواجه مي شوم . لازم به ذكر است وب سرويس به WCF نوشته شده است.

unnamed.jpg

كسي از دوستان با اين خطا برخورد كرده ، اگر راه حلش رو اطف بفرماييد ؛ ممنون مي شوم.

با تشكر

----------


## Touska

مشکل از نوع Binding امنیت سرویس می باشد که در ورژن های بالاتر می خواهد از SOAP 2 استفاده کند.

شما نوع Binding رو روی wsHTTPBinding ست کنید. مشکل برطرف خواهد شد و SOAP به نگارش 1.2  تغییر پیدا می کنه

موفق باشید.

----------


## یوسف زالی

داداش حداقل از خودت هم یه تشکر می کردی  :قهقهه:

----------

